# Fingerprint payment option checks to make sure someone didnt cut off your finger



## TechSocial (Dec 20, 2011)

Wallets can get cumbersome and annoying  theres even a whole Seinfeld episode about it. If its cold out and youre wearing gloves, or just happen to have full pockets, having to reach into your pants for your wallet becomes a hassle, then trying to slip cash or a credit card out of it often remains troubling. One college in South Dakota understands your first-world problem, and debuted a fingerprint-scanning payment system so you can leave your wallet in the glass bowl by the front door of your apartment where it belongs.

At he School of Mines & Technology, in South Dakota, two vendors on campus are now employing biocryptology in order to speed up the payment process. The system works via two main components: Being able to verify the person swiping his or her finger, then being able to use the identification to link to a customer account and make a charge. Like when asked to show your ID when using a credit card, the finger-scanning system attempts to verify the swiper in order to prevent fraud  in this case, by detecting that the swipers blood is flowing. After the purchase is made, the shop sends a receipt to the customers email, which can be instantly viewed in 2013, the age of smartphones.

Read More


----------

